# Cellar spiders and fungus gnats



## woodermeloon (Oct 9, 2016)

I've been keeping my larger Ts in live plant encloures with isopods, springs, small roach soecies. My last batch of plants brought in a bunch of fungus gnats with it. I've just recently decided to add some small web weaving spiders to the tanks to see if they get those little buggers. I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## shining (Oct 9, 2016)

Here's some better methods of getting them under control.

You could get some fly tape, hang it around outside of the enclosures and let the top couple of inches dry out. Adding an open jar of apple cider vinegar mixed with a little bit of dish soap next to the most affected enclosure. They also can't resist the last quarter of a cup of coffee too.


----------



## woodermeloon (Oct 9, 2016)

I've set up traps and the fungus gnats arnt out of control. I just thought it might be an interesting way to keep them from resurfacing on my more humid species.


----------



## The Snark (Oct 10, 2016)

You want to get rid of those gnats you have to find where they are breeding.
For example, we were driven crazy by them for months until I found a mostly buried old drain and trench. Dropped in a little chunk of a chlorine tablet, poured a little ammonia on it and covered it. The gas penetrated everything and poof. Gnats all gone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodermeloon (Oct 10, 2016)

The Snark said:


> You want to get rid of those gnats you have to find where they are breeding.
> For example, we were driven crazy by them for months until I found a mostly buried old drain and trench. Dropped in a little chunk of a chlorine tablet, poured a little ammonia on it and covered it. The gas penetrated everything and poof. Gnats all gone.


I'll pour drain-0 down my drains and see if that's where they may be coming from, but I'm pretty sure they came in on the soil from the plants in my new tanks. And even then they need it to be consistently wet and poor ventilation get out of control in a tank IMOE.


----------



## shining (Oct 10, 2016)

The Snark said:


> You want to get rid of those gnats you have to find where they are breeding.
> For example, we were driven crazy by them for months until I found a mostly buried old drain and trench. Dropped in a little chunk of a chlorine tablet, poured a little ammonia on it and covered it. The gas penetrated everything and poof. Gnats all gone.


Forgot about that. I bleached our drains too.


----------

